# AC 650 V2 vs Brute Force 650/750



## Mall Crawler

What are the similarities/differences between an 05 AC 650 V2 and a Brute 650/750?


----------



## coker6365

Both use the Kawi V-twin. The 650V2 uses the exact motor as the 02-03 Praries. The Brutes are have different heads, compression, etc.


----------



## fatcat 650

It has a slightly detuned prarie 650 motor like coker said only in a arcticcat frame 

It weighs about 170-299lbs more than a brute 

Depending on the year model 650 v2 it has 3.6 or ( 4.0's =06 model only ) differential gears The kawis use 4.375 differential gears .

The only thing the 650 v2 has in common with a brute is the motors are based off of the same platform & made by kawasaki/ other than that they are diffrent in almost every way.


----------

